# Men Bare All for Funny ‘Dad Bods and Rescue Dogs’ 2020 Charity Calendar



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

https://mymodernmet.com/dad-bods-rescue-dogs-calendar/

"Dogs with Brachycephalic syndrome (or *short snouts*)—such as pugs and French Bulldogs—are continuously bred, despite the fact that their condition can lead to severe respiratory distress. That’s why nonprofit organization Lucky Bulldogs Rescue in Iowa is committed to rescuing these “smushie face” pups from the commercial breeding system. The volunteers aim to find the dogs loving forever homes, where they can get the medical care they often need."


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 8, 2019)

Well.   At least the dogs are cute.


----------

